# 45 Long Colt?



## chadeugene (Aug 9, 2012)

Although I've killed a couple hogs and dozens of squirrels with a handgun, I've never hunted deer with one.  I'm  very interested in the added challenge!

I have the opportunity to pick up a Ruger Blackhawk chambered in 45 Long Colt at an almost unbelievable price.  How effective is the cartridge when it comes to killing whitetails?


----------



## SASS249 (Aug 10, 2012)

Assuming the right load it is more than adequate for deer.  Determining factor will be your ability to hold on the target.

Plenty of good rounds available and a really good round for reloading.


----------



## redlevel (Aug 10, 2012)

A 250 grain lswc over nine or ten grains of Unique will hole a 150 lb Georgia whitetail coming and going, usually dropping it in its tracks.  That is from either a 7.5 inch Blackhawk or a Model 94 Trapper.  

"A Bigger Hammer."


----------



## doofus (Aug 10, 2012)

sass249 datchu jim....


----------



## Darrell H (Aug 10, 2012)

This is an interesting article on the .45 Colt by John Linebaugh.  

http://www.customsixguns.com/writings/dissolving_the_myth.htm


----------



## GAR (Aug 10, 2012)

Have 4 handguns and 1 rifle in that chambering.
Plenty of power to do what you want especially if you go with something like the Corbon/Garretts and Buffalo Bore ammunition.

I reload for all of mine and use a lot of heavy for caliber bullets in a SWC or LBT design.

Tom


----------



## chadeugene (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the info guys!


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Sep 28, 2012)

Shot an 8 pointer last year with my taurus judge. 30 yards quartering away right in the breadbasket dropped him in his tracks. I was using hollowpoints and the bullet expanded perhaps too much too fast. I would like a passthrough in case the deer didnt drop right there. Plenty enough power just be careful choosing your ammo


----------



## Larry Rooks (Oct 6, 2012)

45 Colt is one of my favorite calibers, been using em for years.  I load a 255 gr Keith type SWC cast bullet in mine for hunting and its awesome.  I also load some Barnes
XPB's in it, very accurate and performs perfect, just costly compared to Cast bullet


----------



## redman2006 (Oct 6, 2012)

One of my favorites as well.   And GAR makes some pretty nice cast bullets for it at a very fair price.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Oct 6, 2012)

Limitation is more in the platform than the caliber. Ruger is excellant. I used one in .45 Long Colt for some time. Ammo selection is important, though some manufacturers make a level 1 loading for older weapons, and level 2 for stronger models, like the Blackhawk, or several others built to withstand greater pressures. I traded my .45,  got a .44 Magnum with Magnaport's Predator Package. Either will take deer with no problem. I've hunted from a tree stand, and have had the chance to take several that wandered within 25-30 feet under me. Good Luck.


----------



## Philbow (Oct 6, 2012)

chadeugene said:


> Although I've killed a couple hogs and dozens of squirrels with a handgun, I've never hunted deer with one.  I'm  very interested in the added challenge!
> 
> I have the opportunity to pick up a Ruger Blackhawk chambered in 45 Long Colt at an almost unbelievable price.  How effective is the cartridge when it comes to killing whitetails?



Be aware that there are two size frames of ruger blackhawks. The very old and the recent may be the "357" frame (new model) while the old and some of the recent will be on the "44" (super blackhawk) frame. I would not shoot the +p loads in a "357" frame gun. But standard pressure loads will kill anything in Georgia with no trouble.


----------



## Arokcrwlr (Oct 6, 2012)

The only mid-frame 45Colt is the new flattop convertible.  All other 45Colt Rugers are the larger frame and can handle +P loads.


----------



## redman2006 (Oct 6, 2012)

Arokcrwlr said:


> The only mid-frame 45Colt is the new flattop convertible.  All other 45Colt Rugers are the larger frame and can handle +P loads.



Just as a clarification...the vaquero is on the smaller frame as well.


----------



## Arokcrwlr (Oct 7, 2012)

redman2006 said:


> Just as a clarification...the vaquero is on the smaller frame as well.



You are correct for the "New Vaquero" the older Vaquero is a large frame.


----------



## Philbow (Oct 7, 2012)

Arokcrwlr said:


> The only mid-frame 45Colt is the new flattop convertible.  All other 45Colt Rugers are the larger frame and can handle +P loads.



The old original blackhawks are also mid frame.


----------



## Arokcrwlr (Oct 7, 2012)

Philbow said:


> The old original blackhawks are also mid frame.



Only the 357 Blackhawks.  The 45 Colt Blackhawks have always been built on the large frame until the new Flattops.


----------



## Philbow (Oct 7, 2012)

Arokcrwlr said:


> Only the 357 Blackhawks.  The 45 Colt Blackhawks have always been built on the large frame until the new Flattops.



You are correct.


----------



## JWarren (Oct 7, 2012)

Philbow said:


> Be aware that there are two size frames of ruger blackhawks. The very old and the recent may be the "357" frame (new model) while the old and some of the recent will be on the "44" (super blackhawk) frame. I would not shoot the +p loads in a "357" frame gun. But standard pressure loads will kill anything in Georgia with no trouble.



Bingo !

You just don't have to have more than 900-1000fps to get the job done...every time.


----------



## rosewood (Oct 30, 2012)

The "new" models will handle the hot loads also, I have shot several .44mag equivalent loads in my .45 colt Blackhawk and Vaquero (both "new") and they handle it quite well.  Have you looked at the cylinder wall thickness?  They are thicker than most other manufactures .44mag cylinders.


----------



## Arokcrwlr (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes, all 45 Colt Blackhawks (OM & NM), EXCEPT the new flattops, will handle "Ruger only" +P  loads.


----------



## redman2006 (Nov 1, 2012)

rosewood said:


> The "new" models will handle the hot loads also, I have shot several .44mag equivalent loads in my .45 colt Blackhawk and Vaquero (both "new") and they handle it quite well.  Have you looked at the cylinder wall thickness?  They are thicker than most other manufactures .44mag cylinders.




It is not just the cylinder wall.  The frame, especially the top strap is the issue.  It can stretch over time with heavy loads out of the new flat tops and the vaqueros.


----------



## Old Coach (Nov 1, 2012)

23grn of H110 behind a Beartooth 260grnWFN will get the job done.
I use the same load for my lever action rifle.

Coach


----------



## redman2006 (Nov 2, 2012)

Old Coach said:


> 23grn of H110 behind a Beartooth 260grnWFN will get the job done.
> I use the same load for my lever action rifle.
> 
> Coach



Do you ever have ignition problems with H110 in the 45?  I did, so I stopped with it and moved to 2400.  I am not sure why I had an issue in my loads.  

I still love it for .357 though.


----------



## Arokcrwlr (Nov 2, 2012)

Was it cold when you had problems?  H110 has issues like that when it is very cold and not using hot primers.


----------



## redman2006 (Nov 3, 2012)

No.  It was not particularly cold.  I was at the lower end of the suggested load range though.  About 50% of them would not fully ignite and leave a gummy nasty residue behind.

I think it was just low pressure, but even at higher pressure loads I was getting occasional problems.  I was using CCI magnum pistol primers.  

I still use it for my 357 loads though.  I have never had an issue with them.


----------



## Alan in GA (Jan 6, 2013)

*good for RE-reading!*



Darrell H said:


> This is an interesting article on the .45 Colt by John Linebaugh.
> 
> http://www.customsixguns.com/writings/dissolving_the_myth.htm



Good except for one thing: I had a Blackhawk in .45 and sold it. Now I may be doing it all over again. Wanting to set the factory barrel back to a .002" gap as in the article, and heck, just have an excellent [best?] all around truck gun!


----------



## tgc (Jan 14, 2013)

redman2006 said:


> One of my favorites as well.   And GAR makes some pretty nice cast bullets for it at a very fair price.



Redman,

 Can you give me a website for these cast bullets you speak of?


----------



## rosewood (Jan 15, 2013)

redman2006 said:


> It is not just the cylinder wall.  The frame, especially the top strap is the issue.  It can stretch over time with heavy loads out of the new flat tops and the vaqueros.



Good point, but how is the .44mag in the "new" model, is the top strap thicker than the .45 Colt?  Also, I can assure you, I ain't going to be shooting those heavy loads enough to stretch the frame.  



OH, and by the way guys, it is a .45 Colt, "long" shouldn't be in the description.  Just one of my pet peaves.


----------

